# Paige? Where are you?



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Does anyone know what's going on with Paige? I haven't seen her around in a while and I looked at the members list and it appears she hasn't been on since 2/23! I hope everything is okay, I miss her posts and her boys!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, I've been wondering about Paige too. Hope all is well and you're just very busy with all your human and furry kids...Oh I bet she's making sure her yard looks gorgeous for some spring pics of her cuties!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

She's been in my thoughts, too. Oh Pa-a-aige!!! Where are you??? :ear:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I thought I remembered her saying something about the reason she was posting less or would be around less, but I just did a search through her posts and can't find it. Maybe I've confused the comment with someone else, but I really thought it was Paige.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I miss Paige on here too!:hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paige is good, but I too miss her posts - and her boys - a lot!!!! 
hint hint hint
:wink:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Paige me and the boys really miss you as well.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I do know she is okay and everything's alright----I was just hoping she would log on and see this!:becky:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Paige,
I am expecting gorgeous post of freshly groomed boys!!!

Amanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Paging Paige....Paging Paige!! Miss ya girl!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing myself. I remember Paige posted wonderful photos of her trio after she gave them fabulous haircuts....that was awhile ago. We miss you Paige!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi everyone, Laurie emailed me and said some was wondering where I had gone. 

Everything is fine, I have just been keeping myself busy. I sure have missed alot. 

The boys are great. Soccer has started back, so they are getting back to going for walks and socialzation time. 

I took them last night and found out that bikes freak out Preston. They didn't last year, so I guess I will be working on him with that. 

Thanks so much for caring.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

You guys are great!! Just like a mother hen who keeps counting all of her chicks!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Paige- I saw you posted! Welcome back


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:clap2: Yay! Paige is back and everything is ok, just busy... Boy, how I can relate to that! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Paige is back and Diane too!:whoo:

I know you guys are busy---we just miss you!:hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY Paige!!! So glad to see you back! :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

It's so great to see you back Paige, we missed you.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great to hear from both of you lovelies! I have found that when I am really busy I can still catch up when i am lying in bed trying to get to sleep....this will explain how sometimes I don't make any sense....however, I can't explain it the rest of the time!:brick::biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Vicki!ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great to see you back, Ladies!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Glad all is well for everyone. I am sure people will be outside more getting there yards and flowers ready.....oh I think spring is almost here.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome back, Paige!! I just commented on the 'fun in the snow' thread after seeing a pic of your 3 boys. I missed you too!! 

Good luck with the work on Preston/bikes. Funny how things just pop up like that. You've already stared outdoor soccer season??? Totally unfair, I tell ya.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Paige! It's great to hear things are ok there. I get the BUSY thing too! I hope you can find time to hang out here sometimes too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great to see you back Paige!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Glad all is well with you, Paige! We'd love to see some recent pics of your kids!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Paige, Glad all is well!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you all. You'll are a great bunch of people.


----------

